# Tactical AK where to?



## KBar666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Do any of you guys know a good maker or way to get started on an AK-47 of the "Tactical" type(thats what I'm callin it anyhow) with the rails,etc.? I've seen them but have little info. Thanks.


----------



## AWP (Dec 23, 2010)

www.uspalm.com and http://www.bhigear.com/


----------



## KBar666 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks man, the BHI one looks pretty sweet.

I like that they through in the side scope rail mount.


----------

